
Show HN: AppKeywordTool – Keyword Research Tool for iOS Apps - sabike
https://www.appkeywordtool.com/
======
yodon
The dataset looks great but what I most want is to be able to search out from
a keyword I know to keywords I should be using. Your related keywords took
looks to be just finding other keywords that contain the search term (eg. It
gives me plurals when I provide the singular) but what I want to know are what
are the other words that are more common among apps with my search term than
among the general population of apps.

~~~
sabike
Thanks Yodon for trying it out! Unfortunately it's not implemented at the
moment. Currently, on the keyword pages you can check which apps use a
particular word, then check the keyword analysis of the apps, but of course
it's not the best. If I will see that some people utilize this version, I will
add more features.

